# Vista: Hilfe! Riesen Problem dank Programme<>Program Files usw.



## ab12ton (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein riesengrosses Problem mit (der deutschen Version von) Vista wegen diesem Kram mit Programme = Program Files und dasselbe mit Dokumente und Einstellungen usw.: Mein meistbenutztes Programm läuft nicht mehr, weil es die Pfade nicht mehr findet. Soll heissen, es greift z.B. auf "Programme" zu, wird aber nicht auf "Program Files" umgeleitet.

Ich kann jetzt nicht tausende  Pfadangaben in meinen Dateien umändern, vor allem stehe ich unter Zeitdruck!

Mir ist es egal, soll Program Files meinetwegen Program Files sein, aber ich möchte dann wenigstens separat einen REALEN "Programme"-Ordner und einen "Dokumente und Einstellungen"-Ordner erstellen!

Weiss jemand wie ich das hinbekomme?

TAUSEN DANK für alle Hinweise im Voraus!

ab


----------



## Radhad (16. Februar 2007)

Ich denke mal es geht um ein von dir selber erstelltes Programm. Dein Fehler ist wohl gewesen, anstatt die Platzhalter für diese Pfade absolute Pfade verwendet zu haben.

Fur "Programme" z.B. wäre das %ProgramFiles%.
Für Windows wäre es %windir%.

Leider habe ich keine komplette Liste dieser Pfade. Ich denke, du solltest die Software entsprechend ändern.

[EDIT]
Hab mal im IRC-Channel von ReactOS nachgefragt. Die haben folgenden Link gepostet (etwas nach unten scrollen, da stehen dann alle Variablen): http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...docs/en-us/ntcmds_shelloverview.mspx?mfr=true


----------



## ab12ton (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo, Danke für Deine Antwort!

Nein, es ist kein selbstgeschriebenes Programm, sondern eine Software, die läppische 1000 Euro gekostet hat. Deshalb habe ich auch keine Möglichkeit darin herumzudoktern ;-)

Irgendwo in Vista muss doch etwas stecken, das diese Umleitung/ Umlenkung verursacht. Und das müsste sich doch theoretisch abschalten lassen ... im Moment durchsuche ich die Registry, aber das kostet alles so sehr Zeit :-\

Meine Vista-Version läss sich übrigens auch nicht in Englisch installieren, sie ist nur Deutsch.

Viele Grüsse!


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Februar 2007)

Um welches Programm handelt es sich denn? Und inwiefern geht es nicht mehr? Ich hab da übrigens keine Probleme und mein System ist ursprünglich Englisch.


----------



## Nico Graichen (24. Februar 2007)

Hi


Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Um welches Programm handelt es sich denn?


Gute Frage. Also ich hab bisher mit keiner Software Probleme gehabt, bei der angegeben war, dass sie unter Vista läuft. Aber auch bei älterer Software läuft bei mir alles ohne Probleme.
Das Problem wird auch weniger bei Vista liegen sondern eher bei der Software die du verwendest. Bei 1000 € sollte es doch auch Support dafür geben. Was sagt denn die Hersteller-Seite? Wird Vista unterstützt? 
Wenn nein, könnte ich dir nur vorschlagen, die entsprechenden Verzeichnisse anzulegen und zu probieren


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Februar 2007)

Genau... benutze etwas eine C:/<Programmname> oder so... du kannst auch nach Updates für das Programm suchen...


----------



## guelu (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo ab12ton,

hatte das gleiche Problem. Hier die Lösung:

Suche die Datei cmd.exe im Verzeichnis Windows.
Klicke mit der rechten Maustaste darauf und wähle "als Administrator ausführen"
Gib in dem Fenster ein:
mklink /D c:\programme "c:\program files"

Danach Neustart des PC und alles geht.

Gruß
guelu


----------

